# Lonely Ragdoll



## Honey65 (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi Guys

I'm new to the forum and I'd like some opinions:

I have always kept moggies. I recently lost a beloved semi long haired and my other moggy, Cleo, went into a total depression (to be fair, my other cat hated her). Cleo cried and cried. She didn't eat, became anxious...eventually I decided to get a Ragdoll. I've wanted one since I was a child, and felt that maybe this would suit both me and Cleo.

I got Florence, a chocolate ragdoll, when she was 13 weeks old. Florence is now 5 months old and seems really lonely. She constantly launches herself at Cleo desperate to make friends, but Cleo HATES her. At first she was seeking milk but has thankfully stopped rooting! Florence is nothing but friendly and I know she misses her huge family of ragdolls.

My question is - should I get another Ragdoll to keep Florence company. Florence is used to a huge family of ragdolls (her breeder had 15 kittens, and 5 females all living together)

I would love another, but need to think of the familie best interest. Would it actually help Cleo in the long run as the 2 ragdolls would keep each other company, or could I just end up with 3 cats that don't like each other? :confused1:


----------



## Leah Goodliffe (Sep 16, 2010)

Oh gosh, what a nightmare. I lost my soulmate Hugo earlier this year and have been totally devastated. He was long haired, there is something about long haired cats! I now have two kittens, one 7 months and one 16 weeks. I too have always had moggies, rescue cats in fact, but this time I got a maine coon cross ragdoll and a pure bred, supposedly high quality, persian. To be honest I am not sure if I prefer moggies, these two are weird in personality. Guess I am just missing Hugo, he was my life and perfect in every way. Died way too young at only 6 years old.

Anyway, what I would suggest is persevering with your older cat, why don't you try a felliway plug in or one of those collars, purple calming collars. Sorry, been forgetting things all day, they are called Beaphur or something like that. They really worked with my older kitten, chilled him out lots. I'd try that before getting another cat because it could make the situation worse in way by annoying your older cat even more. 

Good luck and keep in touch. Where do you live? 

Leah


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

not sure what id do, id work on getting your first cat happier with the situation rather than bring in another cat to upset her even more, she could just be a 1cat home.

raggies do like other cats, normally, some dont but ist best to introduce them younger i think 

where did you get your choci girl from?? I only know of a few chocolate breeders and nealry all are up in scotlan, i hope to have a choci litter soon 

cleo may have felt lonely after the other cat went but it doesnt mean that she wanted a friend or that she would be happy about it, its best to introduce them slowly


----------



## Honey65 (Nov 24, 2010)

Taylorbaby said:


> not sure what id do, id work on getting your first cat happier with the situation rather than bring in another cat to upset her even more, she could just be a 1cat home.
> 
> raggies do like other cats, normally, some dont but ist best to introduce them younger i think
> 
> ...


My Choc girl came from Topcat in Gillingham. Their Tom carries cholocate as does one of their queens. They had this confirmed in Austrialia.

I looked at your site when I was buying as my partner really likes bengals 

As for introducing them, we did do it very slowly and had a feliway diffuser. Cleo seemed pretty ok with it. Its more recently that it has become a problem as Florence keeps rubbing round her affectionately. Could Florence be lonely do you think?


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Honey65 said:


> My Choc girl came from Topcat in Gillingham. Their Tom carries cholocate as does one of their queens. They had this confirmed in Austrialia.
> 
> I looked at your site when I was buying as my partner really likes bengals
> 
> As for introducing them, we did do it very slowly and had a feliway diffuser. Cleo seemed pretty ok with it. Its more recently that it has become a problem as Florence keeps rubbing round her affectionately. Could Florence be lonely do you think?


Ive not head of her, tried to look up her website but it went to a babershop quartet page!?? :lol: I love chocis, cant wait to see if we get one in the next litter :thumbup:

aww I only have 2 bengals left, maybe she does needa friend lol  

kittens greet older cats with a rub, my boy does it and it just annoys the older cats! I cant say if shes lonely she might want to make friends with your girl who just doesnt want to, is the other girl still herself?


----------



## Steverags (Jul 19, 2010)

Getting another cat, be it Ragdoll or any other breed won't garuntee that they will all get on, you will have more chance that the 2 younger ones will get on but it may put the older girls nose further out of joint, some cats just won't get on but will learn too tollerate each other.

ABC cats, they're a new one on me too? can't find any website for them, just an ad on Kittenlist.

Abc Top Cats, Breeder of Ragdoll Cats in Kent - Kittenlist


----------



## buffie (May 31, 2010)

I thought the OP said the kitten came from "TOP-CAT "in Gillingham Top-Cats Home Page may not be the right web site!


----------



## Honey65 (Nov 24, 2010)

buffie said:


> I thought the OP said the kitten came from "TOP-CAT "in Gillingham Top-Cats Home Page may not be the right web site!


This is the correct one. I think they are fairly new to breeding.

Cleo is still totally herself, she just clearly doesn't want to be friends with Florence. It's just that Florence seems so desperate.


----------

